# 619 Eagle Claw



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I was thinking of using the 619 Eagle Claw Circle hooks for Tuna next time I go out. Has anybody used them yet? If so, are they worth it? Thanks
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know anyone who's tried them. Brand new hook, I haven't even seen their availability yet


----------

